# Mathis de Maler arrangement question



## wahgler (May 19, 2015)

Hi all, I'm new to this site so..

1) if this is in the wrong forum, let me know. 

2) the question at hand:

I was hoping to make an arrangement of excerpts from Mathis der Maler Symphony for a chamber group, and noticed that it is not in the public domain. 

How can I find out who the publisher is so I may ask for explicit permission to make said arrangement?

Thanks all.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

This work was published by Schott Music, as was quite a lot of Hindemith's output.

www.schott-music.com

According to Hindemith's list of works, the Schott reference info is as follows:

No.3509, 1934. Plate 34052.

The Hindemith site also states that the work IS in the public domain, but not in the EU or the USA as the copyright length in both cases is life + 70 years.

Hope this helps.


----------



## wahgler (May 19, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> This work was published by Schott Music, as was quite a lot of Hindemith's output.
> 
> www.schott-music.com
> 
> ...


Thanks much!
How did you find that the publisher was Schott?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

You're welcome.

The recording I have on the cpo label mentions it below the track listing in the sleevenotes, but the extra info came by clicking on the Mathis der Maler entry from the complete list of Hindemith's works on ismlp.org which I had already bookmarked for reference.


----------

